# Rotor/pad choice..



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I am in real desperate need for a brake setup atm, and will probly have to do it this weekend. The sounder things are MAJORLY loud, and im sure i need new rotors, so ill do it at the same time.

Question is, what to get. im looking at nothing big, such is my budget atm. Just want the plain Brembo rotors, but i dont know crap about pads.

looking on tirerack.com for info, they got Akebono proACT pads, which ive heard alot of good about, and they got Hawk HPS's or $4 more. which should i get? pros/cons?

Was really trying to save for the ad22's, but to do that, i'd need a new set of rims cause im on steelies, but i really need brakes and cant wait any longer :-/


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> I am in real desperate need for a brake setup atm, and will probly have to do it this weekend. The sounder things are MAJORLY loud, and im sure i need new rotors, so ill do it at the same time.
> 
> Question is, what to get. im looking at nothing big, such is my budget atm. Just want the plain Brembo rotors, but i dont know crap about pads.
> 
> ...


ProACT's are quieter, HPS's have a higher overall heat range. One's meant for comfort, the other's slightly on the performance side. It's your call what you want out of the pads.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> I am in real desperate need for a brake setup atm, and will probly have to do it this weekend. The sounder things are MAJORLY loud, and im sure i need new rotors, so ill do it at the same time.
> 
> Question is, what to get. im looking at nothing big, such is my budget atm. Just want the plain Brembo rotors, but i dont know crap about pads.
> 
> ...


Buy some autozone specials and save your $$$ for the upgrade. I do not care for HPS pads at all. Have a set on the front of my S2000 and they feel worse than the stock pads.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wes said:


> Buy some autozone specials and save your $$$ for the upgrade. I do not care for HPS pads at all. Have a set on the front of my S2000 and they feel worse than the stock pads.


thas actually a good idea..........that way i dont waste an ass-load of money on something i'll take off in a month er 2.


----------

